
iOS 13: The Ars Technica Review - feross
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1569271
======
makecheck
All these changes to a “phone” OS and the user experience for phone calls is
unchanged: still an obnoxious full-screen mess.

Invariably while browsing the web or doing something completely unrelated to
phones, the _entire screen is suddenly replaced_ with the stupid incoming-call
UI because (typically) a random scammer is trying to call me.

I just don’t understand why this is required. Make it a tiny nav-bar or
something. And _definitely_ make it backgrounded so that it can’t _interrupt_
whatever I’m doing.

It’s especially annoying because some apps can’t recover gracefully, e.g.
sound may not resume playing all because you got a call you didn’t want.

~~~
BrentOzar
iOS 13 has a saving grace: now the phone app has a setting where you can flat
out ignore calls from numbers that aren’t in your address book. It’s under
Phone, Silence Unknown Callers. It’s been a godsend.

